# How long before the Rocky is fishable?



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

Last time I looked it was down to 1400 cfs. How far does it have to drop before it is fishable again? Thank you


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Depends on what method you're using to fish. I typically use a one handed fly rod and fish when it's 325 or lower. 
That's drifting and not swinging flies....


----------



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

I usually fish jigs and maggots or spawn


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

FishDoc said:


> Last time I looked it was down to 1400 cfs. How far does it have to drop before it is fishable again? Thank you


I would say Friday


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I was down there today running at it was pretty high and very fast. Friday sounds like a good guess


----------



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the first hand report. If the flow slows on the gauge i might go look around tomorrow but its not coming down very fast.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

3 months maybe :-D


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Fish gotta be somewhere. Go while you can it's the only way to figure out ALL conditions


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was out at some eastern Tribs this morning and they were moving and muddy, the grand was up and the same as usual after these rains, Erie shorelines were muddy also with a NW wind this morn. Friday Saturday should b better I hope..


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

It's less about the number the flow gauge is spitting out and more about the water clarity. The gauges can be used to help you make an educated guess but you never know for sure unless you have eyes on the river. Until the water table comes up or the ground freezes the rock is usually muddy until it's below 200 cfs. Later in the season it could be cleared up at 700cfs. It's all about experience and observation, I know that doesn't help you today, but I hope it will down the road.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2014)

stak45dx1 said:


> It's less about the number the flow gauge is spitting out and more about the water clarity. The gauges can be used to help you make an educated guess but you never know for sure unless you have eyes on the river. Until the water table comes up or the ground freezes the rock is usually muddy until it's below 200 cfs. Later in the season it could be cleared up at 700cfs. It's all about experience and observation, I know that doesn't help you today, but I hope it will down the road.


I don't usually do not post, but I do look at posts a few times a day. stak45dx1 that is one of the best replies and pieces if information I have seen in a long long time. That is a great piece of info. The old time that got me hooked on steelhead used to tell me how much fishing I had missed by just watching the flow guage.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I don't usually do not post, but I do look at posts a few times a day. stak45dx1 that is one of the best replies and pieces if information I have seen in a long long time. That is a great piece of info. The old time that got me hooked on steelhead used to tell me how much fishing I had missed by just watching the flow guage.


EXACTLY!!!! Use the flow gauge to determine where in the river to fish. You could fish a river at 1000cfm as long as the fish can see your offering and you know where their holding.


----------



## gibdog (Jun 30, 2011)

Was down in the valley today on my bike. The river is very muddy but saw some dude releasing one he had just caught on a spinning rod.


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I only had today (Wednesday) to fish even though tomorrow should be better. Flow was about 550 cfs. Fished 5 hrs, starting at Cedar Point and moved north from there. Found some off-current spots, eddies, and big rocks that looked promising. Visibility was 6 to 8 inches at best. No luck (except for chubs) floating orange spawn sacs and pink feathered jig with butter worms and shrimp.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

March...


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

gibdog said:


> Was down in the valley today on my bike. The river is very muddy but saw some dude releasing one he had just caught on a spinning rod.



No way! Spinning rod fisherman can not catch steelies anymore.


----------

